# Shetland Foal 2020



## Elf On A Shelf (23 April 2020)

Pips is due from the end of next week (3rd May onwards) if you go by the book. Given that she is a maiden mare who knows what she will get up to! No matter what I know the foal will be black. If it is any other colour something has gone seriously awry!!!

She has changed shape in the last few days alot and her boobies are coming in properly now!

If anyone looked through the pics on my phone for the last week they would be slightly worried ... dozens of the same pony from all angles and a couple of her boobies every day!






Happily in for the night for the first time in a few years to settle before she foals.


----------



## Hsaam (24 April 2020)

Very cute mare, we also have a mini horse in foal due beer the 21 of may. Hope you have a safe delivery and a healthy mare and foal. What does the stud look like.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 April 2020)

The stallion is a 41.5" solid jet black shetland with a star and small snip. Though the star has expanded with agem he is 28yo this year. The foal will be black, it can't be anything other. But it will be interesting to see if it has any white on it. The stallion has put a few white hairs or small stars on the forehead of every single foal he has thrown. The mare has white flecks through her body, not enough to be called roan though, plus she doesn't have the genetics to be roan.


----------



## Hsaam (24 April 2020)

He sounds lovely, my stallion is brown and white we don’t know the height( we bought him of kijiji hope you have a cute foal soon.


----------



## Hsaam (27 April 2020)

How is your mare? Mine dialed today! I hope you have a safe delivery!keep me updated I want to see cute foal pics


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (27 April 2020)

She is rocketing out of her stable every morning like a demon possessed! She isn't due for another week yet and I think she will more than likely hold out that week, if not a little longer. But she is happy in her stable over night which is the main thing given she hasn't been in a stable in about 6 years! Don't get me wrong as soon as she hears me in the morning she kicks the crap  out of her door to be let out! She is quiet as a mouse all night bless her.


----------



## Amymay (27 April 2020)

Hsaam said:



			How is your mare? Mine dialed today! I hope you have a safe delivery!keep me updated I want to see cute foal pics

Click to expand...

What’s dialed?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (27 April 2020)

Amymay said:



			What’s dialed?
		
Click to expand...

A phone typo for foaled?


----------



## Hsaam (27 April 2020)

Yes 😐 sorry


----------



## Hsaam (29 April 2020)

Any news yet???


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 May 2020)

We have a small bit of progress! Pips boobies are a wee bit bigger tonight and her teats are now pointing down rather than in towards each other! 

Bloody maiden mares ... 😂😂


----------



## Hsaam (18 May 2020)

I know they suck😅.hope you have a healthy foal.


----------



## Ownedby4horses (18 May 2020)

Come on pip!! Very excited.


----------



## Apercrumbie (18 May 2020)

They do like to keep us waiting! Hope you're managing to sleep, and that she foals safely soon!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 May 2020)

These waiting games are torture!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (20 May 2020)

Pips had a litttle, and I mean tiny! Colt at about 1am. She had clearly been talking to Charm as when I checked her at 7pm she showed absolutely no signs of foaling! Good job there's a camera in there with people checking it!


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (20 May 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## Hsaam (20 May 2020)

Omg congrats!! He is the cutest! Hope he grows big and strong! Also I expect more foal pics!


----------



## tatty_v (20 May 2020)

Oh my goodness, cuteness overload! Congratulations to you and Pip!


----------



## Yeomans (20 May 2020)

He is lovely, how is mum doing?  Look forward to loads of photos and what are you going to call him?


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (20 May 2020)

Congratulations!! Can’t wait to see how he unfolds over the next couple of days. Well done Pip! Clever girl x


----------



## Asha (20 May 2020)

Congratulations, he is seriously cute 😍


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (20 May 2020)

Mum's doing fine, she is absolutely besotted with him! For a maiden mare she has got the hang of it all very quickly. She's tired as expected but is quite happy with her little bundle. Plenty of unfolding still to be done so he will be a completely different pony in a few days time!


----------



## TPO (20 May 2020)

Congratulations!! Hes so cute


----------



## Jeni the dragon (20 May 2020)

He's lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## PapaverFollis (20 May 2020)

Oh that's the cutest! Congratulations!


----------



## HeyMich (20 May 2020)

Oh, that's lovely! Does he have a name yet? 

.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 May 2020)

Eeekkk, diddy! 😀

Many congratulations. 3 days, 3 weeks, 3 months.


----------



## Parrotperson (20 May 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Pips had a litttle, and I mean tiny! Colt at about 1am. She had clearly been talking to Charm as when I checked her at 7pm she showed absolutely no signs of foaling! Good job there's a camera in there with people checking it!

View attachment 47597
View attachment 47598

Click to expand...

well he's beautiful! lucky you  Name Yet?


----------



## Ownedby4horses (20 May 2020)

Oh my goodness what an absolute darling. Well done Pip. Absolutely lovely news and looking forward to updates! Absolutely lovely


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (20 May 2020)

No name yet and wont get one for a while. He is a dummy foal. He's not extreme. He is lethargic, uncoordinated  and not managing to feed too well.  He gets up and down, searches for food and toddles about but isn't with it as such. We are trying to get him to feed consistantly from a bottle.

Eta just managed to get him to have a proper, proper feed from his mum after reminding him how to suck on a bottle.


----------



## cauda equina (20 May 2020)

Oh, poor little chap
Good luck with him


----------



## Jeni the dragon (20 May 2020)

Poor wee soul. Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 May 2020)

He is a LOT more awake today! Still not 100% with it but improving all the time so I wouldn't say he is out of the woods yet but his future is certainly looking a lot brighter! 

I would now say he is a little slow, a little unbalanced and clumsy but I wouldn't call him unco-ordinated any more. He found his legs and tried some zoomies this morning! A few resulted in him head butting a wall or his mother a few times but he managed to stop before he hit something with others 😂😂😂 he is getting a bit of character too now and stomped a front foot at me when I stopped scratching him! He tires very easily and sometimes just stops in his tracks and falls asleep standing up for a minute or so before waking up and finding a comfy spot to lay down in.







How tiny are his wee feet!!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (21 May 2020)

Glad to hear he's improving! What a little cutie!


----------



## TPO (21 May 2020)

That's good to read a positive update. Long may it continue 🤞🏻


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 May 2020)

I have called him Dum Dum for the time being 😂🤣😂 I give all of our homebreds stupid names whilst they are young until they grow up into their proper names. Though they are normally named after sweets! 

This morning he is proper zooming about his stable pretty much like a normal foal should! I'll give them a couple more days in the box just to make sure he is ok before letting him explore the big wide world outside!  

So that's pretty much an up yours to the vet who refused to come out because I have part of an outstanding bill to pay (from when I put Jeff down) and said if we wanted them to look at him we would have to take the pair of them in and leave them there at a cost of £950-1100 a day! No offence but no Shetland is worth that (I know it sounds harsh but that's the reality) He was a mild dummy not an extreme one so there was no need to stomach tube him or this that and everything they wanted to do to him. And funnily enough he wasn't dead by the next morning which is what Dr Doom & Gloom said he would be without going into them!


----------



## Ownedby4horses (22 May 2020)

So pleased to hear he’s improving. Your vet sounds awful. Hope the wee chap continues to thrive, he’s so lovely.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 May 2020)

Ownedby4horses said:



			So pleased to hear he’s improving. Your vet sounds awful. Hope the wee chap continues to thrive, he’s so lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Once I have paid the last bit of my bill off they won't be my vets anymore! I know every business has it rough just now but there's adding a bit in and then there is taking the piss. I have always paid my bills, not always in full straight away but I knock a decent amount off each month when I have had big bills so it's always fully paid in 3-4 months tops. Up to £250 is always paid off straight away. 

They held a friends horse to ransom there. He gauged his lef open so was in for major stitching work etc and stayed in for 3 days (which he didn't need to as friend is more than capable of looking after the wound - working in racing teaches you so much!) But they wouldn't let the horse leave until she paid 3/4 of her bill up front and would keep him there, racking up charges, until she could pay the majority. They are not well liked by people who are not fluffy bunny tree huggers!


----------



## PapaverFollis (22 May 2020)

Ugh. They sound like the worst kind of vets. Hope you can find a better option!

Glad little Dum Dum is beating their odds. ❤


----------



## Ownedby4horses (22 May 2020)

God your vets really do sound absolutely dreadful, you will be well away from them.


----------



## AFB (22 May 2020)

He's adorable! Glad you got him through a wobbly start, what awful vets!!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 May 2020)

I'd say Dum Dum is pretty much normal now given how many rings he is running round the stable! He likes using the banks as a racetrack! I sat down for 5 mins to watch him and came and climbed all over me - literally! The boy has no fear! It's a good job he weighs about 10kg! 

Don't worry he wont be getting to do that again but it's nice to see his personality start to come out. And if this is how he is on his first day of pretty much full wakefulness his mother is going to be exhausted soon enough! 😂🤣😂




Absolutely tiny! I have size 5 feet! His mother is 42" *cough*and another couple of in* his father is 41" but given how the mare has come out of this - doesn't look like she has foaled at all! She has clearly been keeping all the food for herself!



Zoomies!


----------



## SusieT (22 May 2020)

em- sorry you cant complain that someone wont come out when you haven't paid them for the last work - especially in the current environment. Perhaps dont breed if you cant afford the vet bills ?(up front I mean - not over 3-4 months...)
Glad foal is improving.


----------



## Ownedby4horses (22 May 2020)

SusieT said:



			em- sorry you cant complain that someone wont come out when you haven't paid them for the last work - especially in the current environment. Perhaps dont breed if you cant afford the vet bills ?(up front I mean - not over 3-4 months...)
Glad foal is improving.
		
Click to expand...

I would very much suspect that the OP didnt plan the PTS bill and this virus to coincide with the arrival of the wee one, who frankly is seriously cheering a lot of people up.   Lets keep the thread a happy one hey, there's too much negativity in the world, yes, the vets appear to have form holding horses hostage etc.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 May 2020)

SusieT said:



			em- sorry you cant complain that someone wont come out when you haven't paid them for the last work - especially in the current environment. Perhaps dont breed if you cant afford the vet bills ?(up front I mean - not over 3-4 months...)
Glad foal is improving.
		
Click to expand...

They have never had an issue with paying in installments before, the last substantial bill before that was paid off in full from when my other mare aborted. They have known me for many many years and have never had an issue. Even when borrowing money to pay off the majority of my pts bill they still refused to come using social distancing as an excuse. Vets have a duty of care. They did not fulfill that duty and would not have fulfilled it unless I took the mare and foal to them for an absolutely extortionate amount of money to have things done that didn't need done. 

I understand everyone has it rough just now! I do! We have no racing so I only have my bog standard wage and none of the added extras I would normally have from racing. 

I have had more vet bills in 2020 than I have had in the previous 10 years. Shetlands don't tend to cost a huge amount and my TBs were well trained in being natives. It's not like I have racked up thousands of pounds worth of fees and simply never paid them! I had my horse pts on 30th March. I got that bill in the middle of April so paid some off with my April wage, their bill did not include the disposal fee - I paid that upfront to Grayshill as I have been stung by those vets before for disposal costs!


----------



## Lindylouanne (22 May 2020)

SusieT said:



			em- sorry you cant complain that someone wont come out when you haven't paid them for the last work - especially in the current environment. Perhaps dont breed if you cant afford the vet bills ?(up front I mean - not over 3-4 months...)
Glad foal is improving.
		
Click to expand...

Really, do you swallow lemons on a regular basis. Vets have a duty of care, sometimes horses die unexpectedly and a little bit of compassion goes a long way.


----------



## Amymay (22 May 2020)

He’s just adorable.

Can I throw a sweetie name in to the hat?

I’m currently scoffing a bag of Ruffles, they’re delicious just like little DumDum 💕


----------



## honetpot (22 May 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			They have never had an issue with paying in installments before, the last substantial bill before that was paid off in full from when my other mare aborted. They have known me for many many years and have never had an issue. Even when borrowing money to pay off the majority of my pts bill they still refused to come using social distancing as an excuse. Vets have a duty of care. They did not fulfill that duty and would not have fulfilled it unless I took the mare and foal to them for an absolutely extortionate amount of money to have things done that didn't need done. 

I understand everyone has it rough just now! I do! We have no racing so I only have my bog standard wage and none of the added extras I would normally have from racing. 

I have had more vet bills in 2020 than I have had in the previous 10 years. Shetlands don't tend to cost a huge amount and my TBs were well trained in being natives. It's not like I have racked up thousands of pounds worth of fees and simply never paid them! I had my horse pts on 30th March. I got that bill in the middle of April so paid some off with my April wage, their bill did not include the disposal fee - I paid that upfront to Grayshill as I have been stung by those vets before for disposal costs!
		
Click to expand...

 Crumbs what bad luck. I know people do not like credit cards but I think the are really useful. I have to admit I usually use mine to hide what horsey things cost as we have a joint bank account, and it really bugs me( to the point of rowing) when he says, did you get so much out of the bank account.FO and two fingers. Then when I sell things for cash he takes my ear marked hay money and spends it.


----------



## Ownedby4horses (22 May 2020)

Amymay said:



			He’s just adorable.

Can I throw a sweetie name in to the hat?

I’m currently scoffing a bag of Ruffles, they’re delicious just like little DumDum 💕
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh, am I allowed to say OP, I love the name Ruffles for him!!


----------



## angrybird1 (22 May 2020)

Hes so cute!   like a little toy pony!   Sweetie names?  Drifter, thats a old one!   Minstrel, smartie,  Crunchie,  wispa.   just a few!


----------



## PapaverFollis (22 May 2020)

Most vets are happy with clients paying in instalments and will continue to come out as long as money is being paid off regularly.  I can understand if a client owes money and repeatedly doesn't pay any off.  But I somehow don't think the OP falls into that catagory!

Plus most vets I've dealt with have made every endeavour to keep costs down when clients might struggle to pay, rather than engineering situations to rack the bills up.  It's called understanding and compassion.

I've also done, a very long time ago, a short period of work experience with a small animal vet who openly discussed with his team how to treat in the most expensive way.... it completely put me off applying for veterinary science! Which was a bit stupid with hindsight but hey ho.  Anyway my point being that money grabbing tactics do happen in the profession.  And I'm usually the first to defend the vet prices for specific treatments. But engineering treatment to bring in the most money when it's not necessarily in the animal or owner's best interests is just callous and underhanded.

Anyway. That's my little rant because I'm feeling very cross right now.

Dum Dum is just fabulous and I'm so glad he's doing that much better.   😊


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 May 2020)

His proper name will begin with an R. He may turn into a Ruffles at some point when I can be sure he is no longer a Dum Dum! The last one was called Gummy Bear ... she still is as she is only 3yo! She will become Callisto next year - maybe!


----------



## Amymay (22 May 2020)




----------



## TPO (22 May 2020)

I can second the awfulness of this vet practice and I always paid my bills in full immediately. 

I know lots of people that have left that practice to go to a (then) new & nicer practice where you aren't treated like something that's been stepped in. I had numerous bad experiences with them and deeply regret that I gave them more chances than I ever should have due to my stupid inferiority complex because they were the "experts". 

This practice also actively promotes installment payments. By carrying in this way they've just lost yet another regular client and reliable payee; another own goal I reckon!


----------



## TPO (22 May 2020)

Duplicate


----------



## View (22 May 2020)

Dum Dum is gorgeous, and well done Pip.  Glad he has improved and is enjoying zoomies.


----------



## PurBee (22 May 2020)

Dum dum is the most friggin’ cutest sweetie ive seen in a long time! Oh my! You must be having so much fun witnessing his antics 😁


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 May 2020)

i dont know how i missed this thread,  he is adorable,  can we have a video when he goes into the field please, would love to see zoomies..


----------



## IngramsRoughDiamond (22 May 2020)

Crumble or Rumble is my vote ❤️


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 May 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			i dont know how i missed this thread,  he is adorable,  can we have a video when he goes into the field please, would love to see zoomies..
		
Click to expand...

If I can figure out how to put vids on here I have some of him in the stable...


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 May 2020)

that would be great, im no help with working out how to do it but some of the younger people on here will know.


----------



## Nicnac (22 May 2020)

My goodness - so tiny and full of cuteness.  Another vote for Ruffles here (have no idea what Ruffles are - can you eat them?)


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 May 2020)




----------



## PapaverFollis (22 May 2020)

Like like like like like


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 May 2020)




----------



## D66 (22 May 2020)

How about Jack as in Black Jack, they’re small too. 
or Razzle.


----------



## angrybird1 (22 May 2020)

I love his fluffy ears!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 May 2020)

I don't give my ponies human names 😂🤣😂 I have one called SOS! 😂🤣😂


----------



## Amymay (22 May 2020)

He squeaked 😱😁😱😁😱💕💕💕💕💕


----------



## Ownedby4horses (22 May 2020)

I’m in love 🥰


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 May 2020)

He is getting a little bit vocal but not as much as his legs have started moving 😂🤣


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (23 May 2020)

Glad to see him behaving like he should now. 😀


----------



## cauda equina (23 May 2020)

Revel?


----------



## PurBee (23 May 2020)

Rex?  Short and sweet - like him!
thanks for the videos....im swelling with cuteness overload!


----------



## PapaverFollis (23 May 2020)

cauda equina said:



			Revel?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Revel. Revels are my favourite!


----------



## angrybird1 (23 May 2020)

Raffles?  Rumpus, Ragamuffin, Rupert. Ripples.


----------



## Asha (23 May 2020)

Love him , super cute 😍 . Revel suits him , bet he’s going to be very cheeky .


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 May 2020)

thanks ekw,  that made my day,  he is fab


----------



## Parrotperson (24 May 2020)

so pleased he's ok! what a relief. Now we need to see the video of his first day out in the big wide world!!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 May 2020)

Parrotperson said:



			so pleased he's ok! what a relief. Now we need to see the video of his first day out in the big wide world!!
		
Click to expand...

That wont be til Monday or Tuesday when the weather is better and I buy/make him a small enough headcollar 😂🤣😂 I tried my smallest one on yesterday that has fitted all new borns over the years...


----------



## Parrotperson (24 May 2020)

HA! oh poor wee thing!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (25 May 2020)

I want to smoosh him. So much. 🤗 Glad he is doing much better now. My idiot boy was a bit of a dummy, used up 3 lives before he was a week old and first time out in the field his mum kicked him over 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 May 2020)

First day outside today and he was a little bit confused to start with and obviously wouldn't leave his mum. Then he realised he had more space for zoomies! Pips gonna have her work cut out! 

Typical boy! He finds the mud to play in!


----------



## angrybird1 (26 May 2020)

Oh hes so cute!  poor mum, trying to keep her eye on him!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 May 2020)




----------



## Ownedby4horses (26 May 2020)

Oh my goodness, how do you get any jobs done? I could watch him all day, he’s got to be the cutest wee chap on four legs ever. Mum has her work cut out, loving the zoomies. 😂


----------



## EventingMum (26 May 2020)

He is gorgeous! Can you pm the name of the vets - I suspect I might know who as one in your area was very difficult about a vetting recently even though I was paying upfront as you'd expect.


----------



## splashgirl45 (26 May 2020)

what a little character,  how on earth do you have mud?  the ground is rock hard round here


----------



## SashaBabe (26 May 2020)

So cute.  Made me smile.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 May 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			what a little character,  how on earth do you have mud?  the ground is rock hard round here
		
Click to expand...

Mole hill! We have a serious mole problem this year - they are digging up right infront of my pony stables!!


----------



## splashgirl45 (26 May 2020)

that makes sense, trust the little boy to roll in it...


----------



## SEL (26 May 2020)

Ohhhhhhh I need a baby shetland in my life..

I wouldn't get anything done though!!


----------



## Bradsmum (26 May 2020)

Thank you for making me smile, he is just adorable but poor Pip. He seems to be entertaining the neighbours too


----------



## PapaverFollis (26 May 2020)

He's just the best! Lovely to see him outside.  Does he have a name yet?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 May 2020)

PapaverFollis said:



			He's just the best! Lovely to see him outside.  Does he have a name yet?
		
Click to expand...

My mother seems intent on calling him Retrojet. I personally hate the name! All of ours have been given much nicer names over the years - Song Of The Stars, Lunar Fire, Rainbow Quest, Rainsong etc Retrojet really doesn't fit in.

He had a great time out to play today. I think it's safe to say any residual part of being a dummy is now behind him. He needs to straighten up a little behind but play time in the field will do him the world of good. I've never had such a small foal. He can walk underneath his mum - by the udders and between her front legs!













Social Distancing doesn't exist in Dum Dum's world!


----------



## TPO (26 May 2020)

He is beyond cute 😊

I just want to squish him 🤗


----------



## tatty_v (26 May 2020)

He’s absolutely gorgeous, and he makes mum look like a giant!


----------



## Roxylola (26 May 2020)

Dum dum reminds me of the Easter island statue in night at the museum - maybe his name could come from that. Hes super cute, glad hes doing ok


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 May 2020)

tatty_v said:



			He’s absolutely gorgeous, and he makes mum look like a giant!
		
Click to expand...

Technically she is. Shetlands should not exceed 42". She is 44" which is why she is no longer shown. Dum Dums father is 41" so in theory he should have been a strapping big lad. Instead his mother seems to have kept every single bit of food for herself the entire pregnancy. From covering in June to the middle of November she was out on good grass. From mid-november to March she also had ad-lib haylage. March onwards she came home, had ad-lib haylage and D&H Mare & Youngstock mix 2x daily. I know first foals are smaller but there's small and then there's midget small! She doesn't look like she has just dropped a foal, she still looks in foal!


----------



## Parrotperson (27 May 2020)

oh that's fantastic. Look at him go!  He's gonna be a heartbreaker.


----------



## Parrotperson (27 May 2020)

and if you're still thinking of stable names I think he's a Reggie!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (29 May 2020)

Last bit of foal spam for now! 9 days old, his teeth are starting to come in and it is safe to say he is most certainly no dummy foal any more! 

Zoomies!



If I puts my ears back I go faster!



Up!



And over!


----------



## TPO (29 May 2020)

He is just sooo cute

Does he have a name?


----------



## Ownedby4horses (29 May 2020)

Oh poor mum 🙈. He’s just adorable.


----------



## PapaverFollis (29 May 2020)

❤❤❤❤

Why the last bit of foal spam? Keep it coming. I love Dum Dum!


----------



## SashaBabe (29 May 2020)

He's adorable.  Please don't stop posting pictures.  We need something to make us smile.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (29 May 2020)

My mother is adament he is being called Retrojet ... technically she owns them ... I seriously hate the name and it is most certainly not growing on me! 

I will update  every Friday so you can see his progress and how he grows up. You don't see the small changes so much when you see them every day but they change a hell of a lot in the space of a week!


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 May 2020)

how on earth do you get anything done, he is so cute


----------



## Mule (29 May 2020)

He's such a cutie 🤗


----------



## Jeni the dragon (30 May 2020)

He's so cute! Love the pictures!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (5 June 2020)

The midget has got a lot bigger, a lot stockier and a lot more solid over the last week! He can still walk under his mum but only just now if he ducks a little. He has absolutely NO fear and NO idea about personal space which makes getting a pic of him very hard indeed! 

Unless you want them to turn out like this...











He finally stepped away long enough to get a side on shot!


----------



## angrybird1 (5 June 2020)

He s going to be a right little charcter!


----------



## Cloball (5 June 2020)

That attitude! 🥰


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (5 June 2020)

I fear he has been talking GrayMo over night about how to pull shapes ...


----------



## Jeni the dragon (5 June 2020)

He is lovely!


----------



## Nicnac (5 June 2020)

He is gorgeous. Will always be DumDum on HHO whatever he's called.  Mum has the patience of a saint!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (5 June 2020)

Yeah he is still called Dum Dum! He responds to it now too 😂🤣😂 I can't believe how much he has filled out and grown in the last week!


----------



## doodle (5 June 2020)

I know the vets and the friend you are talking about. I also moved from them due to a few things. (Pictures of my horses operation on Facebook before I had even seen him and certainly hadn’t seen pictures was the final straw). I even got a phone call from them asking why I moved and would I consider going back!


----------



## Velcrobum (6 June 2020)

Did not take much to work out which practise it was. If I had been treated like OP was I to would be moving ASAP.


----------

